# Voyager



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The build is a bit Spartan, but I think she's pretty...


























Steve


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very nice,simple and straightforward finishing job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is a nice clean build of it.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*That ship is one of my ALL time favorites! ..I have had an original Aurora issue I built right out of the box, ( much to my fellow collectors shock) in 1981, and it went for a pretty penny...I love that this kit was repopped..I got about 4 MIB ones!:thumbsup:..looks terrific!

Z
*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you Guys!
I built this as the Aurora kit also, back when..

This kit was the first Moebius kit I ever bought.
When I saw it 6 years ago?.. I grabbed it as soon as I saw it.
Normally I spend 2 hours or so trying to decide on a kit at my LHS.
When I saw this I was done in 30 minutes...lol

This build is for a client and he likes simple clean kits..

Steve


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have one of these sitting in a box since I bought it last year. I admit that the build would be pretty simple. I just recently finished watching the entire TV series on a Region 2 DVD set I got from the UK. It's almost got me to the point where I could knock it out in less than a week (possibly a weekend).

Your build looks really good, but it looks like you have the cockpit assembly sitting on the top of the ship instead of being attatched from the underside of the roof. I imagine at this point, it would be too destructive to change it. Not many people would notice it except for a nerd like me.

About this model - after watching the series, the scale model looks much smaller, shorter and narrower than the Voyager looked in the series. Here's a larger, scratch built version made by Randy Cooper, which has better proportions:










It's not Moebius' fault - it is a direct repop of the Aurora kit, which hasn't been available for decades. It is what it is.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! Man, it's always something with me lately.. you are correct about the upper cockpit... I'm fixing it as we speak..I painted it separately and the big forward window is just on with white glue. I'm glad you caught it...Jeepers Mr.Gemini!!

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you Again Gemini for catching that.

That's two hours of my life I won't get back. But I tell ya, it's alot easier to fix when it's on _My_ workbench..than after it's delivered.

I just changed my resume also. I lead with "Steps on Hoo-Haa frequently and with great enthusiasm"

But this is why when you learn self defense or hand to hand. The good Instructors teach tumbling, rolling and blocking first...

I'm gonna go and see if I can mess up a Robbie next...lol

Steve


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve -

I'm glad that worked out for you. I was feeling just a tad guilty for taking a peck at your build. Sorry for the extra work, but if you're building it for someone else, then they'll be happy with the results.

Thanks for sharing it with us!

Bryan


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Never feel bad about showing me a mistake... Thank you for seeing it.

I feel like a bit of an ass, but that is a feeling I'm used to...lol
It's alot easier to fix the problem while it's still here.

That's why I show the good and the bad in my builds. I learn and other guys might learn too.
I have an older one sitting here..it's done correctly..and I never noticed the difference..That's why I feel like an ass..it was right in front of me and I didn't see it...lol

Thanks for seeing this before I shipped...man...I'm takin a day off


Steve


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I remember watching Fantastic Voyage cartoons as a kid and building the original Aurora kit when it first came out. I too have bought the Moebius reissue and I look forward to reliving building a favorite ship from my childhood. I even bought the TSDS aftermarket decal set for it. 

You did a nice, clean job on this build and I'm sure your client will be quite happy with it.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Look at it as an improvement!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm doing another as we speak.
Gil at just an Illusion has a cool light kit for Voyager..and I'm gonna do one just for me....lol

Steve


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

This was one of my favorite Aurora Classics! I purchased
an original several years ago from Green Models and I did
indeed pay a pretty penny for it but I had no regreats at
all because the darn thing was so hard to find.

I was happy to hear that Moebius had brought the old
girl back to the market let's hope that they continue
this practice of re-releasing OOP kits from companies
like Aurora. It seems to be the correct thing to do at
this present time.

But as far as the voyager goes it would be very cool 
is some aftermarket kit manufacture produced a nice
base for the FFV: 

This is what I had in mind;

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...7391400&page=1&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&tx=62&ty=41


Fortress


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know a guy who is thinking of doing some to sell.

Send me a PM

Steve


----------

